# A1 Electronics Parts



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

Anyone dealt with A1 Electronics Parts expecially with the shipping part? These guys good at getting orders together and sending them out?

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been in the store but never had anything shipped. I remember Stephen from Trinity Amps recommending them when we were looking for parts and tools while taking the amp building course a couple of years ago. I believe he orders from them without any problem but you could probably email him and ask. Mention you had asked about A1 here. He does drop in here once in a while and may see this.
I always think this is a dicey time of year for shipping anything though. I usually wait until after the rush of presents and parcels if at all possible.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I've only dealt with them once and had no issues. Fast shipping and product was exactly what I wanted......


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I almost forgot to check back on this thread.


----------

